

Conway's Law: How Do Committees Invent? - aaronharnly
http://www.melconway.com/Home/Committees_Paper.html

======
drallison
This observation is important. Designs frequently reflect the social structure
of the group creating them. Sometimes this is good, sometimes not. For
example, while there are many folks who contribute to Python, both the
language and the implementation(s), it's the agreed social structure with
Guido as BDFL that has kept the language from becoming a chaotic mess.

